# Incredibly LUCKY this St. Patty's - a new addition



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

We have welcomed another fluff into our home. After seeing my comments about having difficulties adopting another dog, SM member Leanne gave me an offer I just could not refuse. She has been getting into the show world and had a little boy about 18 months old that needed a new home since he was not cut out as a show dog. 

I was completely and utterly blown away at Leanne's total trust and generosity in choosing us as a potential home without even having met us. Leanne also fosters rescue dogs and has two of her own, so I know her hands were full and it makes me feel so good to know taking him will allow her to foster more and take care of her family.

I knew from the moment I saw his picture that I wanted him, but I was having serious guilt about not rescuing a dog since I believe in it so much and was still missing Lisa and feeling absolutely gutted inside about what happened to her. I don't think those feelings will ever go away for the rest of my life. I will always yearn for her and wish things had turned out differently. But I think she would want us to love another and move on with our lives, and we wanted another little buddy for Ozzie, and for ourselves. 

Without further ado, this is Wil, who we have renamed Lucky in honor of getting him so close to St. Patty's and also how incredibly LUCKY we are to have been chosen to give him a furever home. 



















Ozzie with his new brother:



















He has already bonded with my husband Sean. He follows him around and whines when he leaves, and sleeps in his lap for hours like Lisa used to. 










The poor little guy is also debarked and makes the most pitiful squeaky barks! Is this normal for breeders to do for show dogs? I think it is cruel, but that is my opinion. 

The biggest problem we are now facing is two male dogs marking their territory... in the house! Ozzie just started, probably exerting dominance. Any advice on this? He also tries to hump when Lucky wants to play, and I'm worried Ozzie will hurt him, he has about 4-5lbs on Lucky. This also made us realize Ozzie is more than just a little chubby... he needs to lose a pound or two. We had been feeding him 1/4 cup of dry kibble twice a day, but I guess that is too much!

He is really the sweetest little guy, he loves everyone and loves to snuggle and give kisses, not to mention the most beautiful dog I have ever known. We just can't believe how blessed we are... I guess there really is a rainbow after the storm. We also have noticed similarities between him and Lisa like that he loves to run around the yard and is so FAST, and he tries to eat things outside he isn't supposed to, but I think it's because we miss her so much. But we like to think there might be a little bit of her spirit in him :heart:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

He is beautiful. Congrats Courtney!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww he's beautiful!!! Am I hearing you right? The show breeder that you got him from had him de barked?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a cutie, congrads.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Lucky is really a beautiful little fluff but I too am now aware that Breeders would debark one of their own??? Is that actually ethical???


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so glad I have happy tears running down my face. Congrats.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations, Luck is soooooo lucky to have such a wonderful new home. I'm a little confused about debarking??? Can't imagine taking away a dog's ability to bark.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Courtney, I am so happy for you and Sean! Lucky is a doll! And I'm sure he and Ozzie will be perfect together. My Riley is several pounds bigger than Sissy and it is not an issue.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Courtney! Congratulations! Lucky is just adorable! I am so happy for you!
He sounds like a perfect, wonderful, loving little guy, and I know he will bring you and your husband lots of joy and smiles and comfort. One of mine, Max, is very sweet and loving like that too, and when you hold him it just makes you feel like, despite everything, the world must be an okay place if there is this much love in one little creature.

About the marking, Max started doing it when we brought Bunnie the troublemaker home. The trainer we were working with said to address it right away by using belly bands. She said it is a very hard habit to break once they do it for a while, and that you can usually stop it by using belly bands for a while. (Of course, we didn't do it, and now we have Max and Henry trying to out-pee each other).

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I got him from Leanne who was showing him, and she told me the breeder or perhaps one of the other owners(?) had him debarked. He is from the breeder Seren-I-T. If she is reading this, hopefully she can clarify. But yes, it made me so sad! 😢


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Courtney, I'm thrilled for you and Sean and for little Ozzie, Matilda out weighs Maddie buy over 5 lbs I worried at first, they zoom around our house and play, I still watch closely. Lucky is beautiful, perfect age for your family. By the time you decide to have little Courtney's and Sean's he will still be young and able to play with them.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Courtney, he is adorable! I am so very happy for all of you!

I don't have any answers for the marking but you may find that belly bands at least contain it and protect your furniture. If you are at the Chicago Pet Expo this coming weekend, the Northcentral Maltese Rescue booth sells the most wonderful belly bands - cute and with lots of Velcro so they adjust well (hint)!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Congratulations Courtney, Sean and Ozzie. Lucky is absolutely adorable. I love the name. He is truly a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. I am so happy that you have opened you heart to another ( I bet, Lisa :innocent: understands that you have so much love left to give and that she will never be replaced :crying 2: :wub

I have heard before about de-barking but I have never actually known of a dog that had it done. I agree with you...so sad. I did not know that it would even be allowed to do that to a show dog . But, what is done is done and I know that he has landed in the best forever home. Spoil him rotten. :wub:
I have never had or trained a male dog, but the belly band sounds like a good idea and get some odor neutralizer to spray the areas that they have already marked. Good Luck and Congratulations. So happy for you guys!!! 

:chili::chili::Sooo cute::chili::chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just saw this you tube video about de barking the other day. It broke my heart. 







I am very happy that you have Lucky in your family , but I can't get over someone debarking that sweet little gut.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Congratulations, I am so happy for you. Lucky is so cute and I'm glad he found the perfect family.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

He is beautiful! I'm very happy for you. Hope you find some answers on the marking. Mine don't do it in the house thank heavens, but outside its just a free for all, they just line up to pee over each other's, and two of mine are girls! I didn't think female dogs did it but mine do. 
I think Lisa will be happy you have another baby to love and that you found a buddy for Ozzie, I'm betting she had a little bit to do with it!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so happy he has found you, and you him. He sounds like the perfect addition.

Debarking is just awful. I would be surprised to hear that it is acceptable whatsoever in the show ring and would be disgusted to find it was. I have met some debarked dogs, a local Yorkie show breeder debarks hers, but don't know if they can go in the ring like that or if it is just the studs/dams they keep. It really is a pathetic sound, isn't it.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I just saw this you tube video about de barking the other day. It broke my heart.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI-2M_vxerQ
> ...


Lucky sounds just like the chihuahua in the video. He does not have a scar on his throat though, they must have gone through the mouth I guess. Now I am worried about the panting and choking, though... 

Maggie, I am not sure if I will make it to the expo this Friday (I work all weekend) because I don't want to leave the fluffs at home! :innocent: but I will definitely order some from the NCMR website!

Thank you all for your congrats, we are having lots of fun getting to know him and his little personality :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your new family addition! 
Lucky is very cute and I think his name is just perfect!!! I'm very happy for you and Sean that he came into your lives and of course little Ozzie's! 

Concerning the marking I agree to the other's. Belly bands are great and they will stopp it immediately. I know this from my girls breeder as she uses belly bands since years. 

Wishing you all a wonderful time and hope to see photos of your two boys soon!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! He is so cute!!! I am very happy for you! I am sure he will help heal your heart❤


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Maggie, I am not sure if I will make it to the expo this Friday (I work all weekend) because I don't want to leave the fluffs at home! :innocent: but I will definitely order some from the NCMR website:


Courtney, they are the perfect size for a women's self stick mini pad - if they do Mark, they go into the pad and you throw it away. Bands them self are washable.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

*The poor little guy is also debarked and makes the most pitiful squeaky barks! Is this normal for breeders to do for show dogs? I think it is cruel, but that is my opinion*. 

Debarking is common for some breeder and is not cruel.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations, Courtney! Lucky is adorable. And he looks so much like Gustave to me. I remember Leanne and I discussing this back when he was Wil. 

He's an adorable little dude (but I might be biased). Hope the intro period kinks are ironed out soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I also agree that debarking is less than a good idea, but you have him & Lucky is going to make a wonderful addition to your family. I am ecstatic for you! I like the choice of names as well. I truly hope he heals your heart!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

I am so Happy Lucky aka Wil is with you and Sean, Courtney. As I had explained this was thought out carefully and not with a heavy heart before I made contact with you. 

So I will explain to my SM friends a bit. I have been working the past 1.5 years with an AMA mentor/breeder here in MN learning so many things about raising, grooming, training and all things about the art of showing Maltese. John and I are working towards learning handling for when we retire. When it became clear that Wil would not be working out to show I began looking for a retirement home for him and began his training to be an awesome pet. He has become such a sweet and awesome lil guy. Just so happy all the time. He is a bouncing buzzy busy bee!

After being in contact with many who inquired about him.....my heart and gut told me they these people were not the right ones for Wil. We decided we would keep him as a pet. Give up our endevors for a while. I am only allowed so many dogs in my home for a few reasons. First the city I live in allows only 3 except if you are breeder (which I am not). Second I break that rule all the time by continuing to foster rescues in home (there is always room for 1 more dog, especially if they are all little white ones, the neighbors just think I let my pups out an awful lot ha!) Third I made a promise to my family and house mates that I would not become that crazy dog hoarding lady! ( I'm not one right?) 

So we were good with Wil being here. Then I saw Courtney come back to us here at SM and talk about her loss of Lisa and my heart ached for her all over. As I went to bed that night I began think that maybe I had found the best place in the world for Lucky. I meditated on it.... then prayed and I knew it was the right match. After a blur of emails, txts and phone calls we were finally able to deliver Lucky to Chicago last weekend. I knew from the beginning it was where he belonged. What Lisa doesn't know is I cried all the way back to Minnesota, so hard to be tough. 

About Lucky, he came to me from Gayle Dugan who is an AMA breeder. We showed at the specialty last year and Lucky did well, even with all my rookie mistakes. But there came a time when the Lucky did not enjoy being in the ring. Even when I worked so very hard to make it a fun positive experience for him. He would just shut down. So my decision to retire him was not a hard one to make. It was most important to me to have a happy dog.

And yes he was debarked when I got him which I learned is not unusual for many breeders. I never thought of Lucky as pitiful or sad because of it. He does not seem to realize it. It would not be my choice but do not condemn those who make this choice. I do not wish to get into a debate on this subject for this post. But many here may be surprised that some of the breeders that they have gotten their dogs from have some dogs that are debarked. 

So I will end this long post knowing I made the right choice for Lucky. He is loved and so obviously happy...especially with his new big brother Ozzie! Tears of joy for me. Have a happy happy life my lil one....you are always in my heart


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Congratulations, Courtney! Lucky is adorable. And he looks so much like Gustave to me. I remember Leanne and I discussing this back when he was Wil.
> 
> He's an adorable little dude (but I might be biased). Hope the intro period kinks are ironed out soon.


Guess where the cuddle cup is???? It is Lucky's favorite chillaxen spot!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

The biggest problem we are now facing is two male dogs marking their territory... in the house! Ozzie just started, probably exerting dominance. Any advice on this? He also tries to hump when Lucky wants to play, and I'm worried Ozzie will hurt him, he has about 4-5lbs on Lucky. This also made us realize Ozzie is more than just a little chubby... he needs to lose a pound or two. We had been feeding him 1/4 cup of dry kibble twice a day, but I guess that is too much!

Courtney,

I would recommend going back to potty training 101. Limit both dogs access to your house. It may be hard with your floor plan but if you can keep them in the kitchen/family room area so you can correct the behavior if you catch them in the act. Never correct after the fact. They just think you are a crazy person. Lucky was totally not trained 6 weeks ago. What I did was kept him on a leash with me when I was home at all times and treated him as I would train a puppy, out to pee after every activity, ( eat, play, sleep) in the beginning it seemed every hour. Then give him freedom gradually increasing time. But you must watch for him to make the mistake and that is your golden moment to teach him outside. He did very well, much better than I expected in his potty training. It must be the new environment and so many new things to learn. Lucky is very treat oriented and use this to your advantage. I also recommend keeping him on a leash to go outside and once he has potty'd, let him run around free in the yard as the reward. That way you know he went and he doesn't forget why he went out there in the first place. So many new smells and things going on in the back yard....its spring! That can kind of distract a guy!

Hope this helps a little. He is a very smart lil boy and learns quickly.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so happy for you after the loss of sweet Lisa.. What a wonderful gift..
Our Rylee came to us debarked from a puppymill, they put a pipe down his throat,, he has a little raspy bark,it wasn't loud..It did give him trouble eating so we had to watch him so he wouldn't choke. One time he choked on a small piece of meat and I had to get it out and Heimlich him..Scared me to death, which is why I always watched him eat, even treats..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Leanne, as Marie would say you are a earth angel:wub: I know it had to be so very hard to let little Lucky go, he is seriously precious. You have a giving heart, it's very obvious to me you love others and feel their pain when a heart is broken, and rejoice when joy comes their way. You are a very very special woman. What our world needs is more people who care for others like you.
I wish I could meet you and give you a big hug, Thank you for being you:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very glad this worked out for everyone! Leanne and Courtney, hugs hugs to you both!


----------



## PuppyVision (Feb 22, 2015)

*Great news..*

Great news.. 

And belated Happy Paddy's Day to you too from my four fury friends, Jamie, Macy, Griffin and Paris in Ireland.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Leanne said:


> Guess where the cuddle cup is???? It is Lucky's favorite chillaxen spot!



Oh really? Awww that's awesome. <3


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

congrats on your new little dog. I will be starting potty training 101 soon at my house too.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Leanne, as Marie would say you are a earth angel:wub: I know it had to be so very hard to let little Lucky go, he is seriously precious. You have a giving heart, it's very obvious to me you love others and feel their pain when a heart is broken, and rejoice when joy comes their way. You are a very very special woman. What our world needs is more people who care for others like you.
> I wish I could meet you and give you a big hug, Thank you for being you:wub:



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Leanne said:


> The biggest problem we are now facing is two male dogs marking their territory... in the house! Ozzie just started, probably exerting dominance. Any advice on this? He also tries to hump when Lucky wants to play, and I'm worried Ozzie will hurt him, he has about 4-5lbs on Lucky. This also made us realize Ozzie is more than just a little chubby... he needs to lose a pound or two. We had been feeding him 1/4 cup of dry kibble twice a day, but I guess that is too much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great advice, he sure loves running in the yard! So true about our floor plan, but think I will try the leash. Sean caved last night and had lucky sleep with us, he did great. So far he has only marked twice inside (that I know of!) and ozzie once (which is so annoying bc he knows better!). 

He certainly is a busy bee, he is constantly checking something out! 

The debarking thing made me sad, but u are right, he barks as if he has a normal bark and it is so cute... Little squeaker. 

Leanne it breaks my heart to hear about ur tears, I don't know if I would have been able to give him up. I want to be as good of a mom to him as you were. I still don't feel worthy of this amazing gift you have given me.. We will definitely meet up in May so you can visit with your little guy


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Great advice, he sure loves running in the yard! So true about our floor plan, but think I will try the leash. Sean caved last night and had lucky sleep with us, he did great. So far he has only marked twice inside (that I know of!) and ozzie once (which is so annoying bc he knows better!).
> 
> He certainly is a busy bee, he is constantly checking something out!
> 
> ...



:wub2::wub2: You already are worthy Courtney! It is in this spirit that I dwell it keeps me alive.... Looking forward to May!

ps 2 new rescues are coming on friday....so see what you did!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow! Talk about the Luck of the Irish! So happy for all of you. Aren't SM people the best?!!
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations Courtney!!! I'm so happy for you! What a sweet story! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations! It sounds like a perfect match was made. I have been with a number of dogs that have been debarked. They all seem healthy and happy. I know a Sheltie breeder who routinely has her puppies debarked. She told me that it doesn't hurt the dog. Enjoy your family member. He is adorable.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So happy for you and Sean, Courtney, that you have another family member to love.:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Courtney, I am so happy for you and Sean! Lucky is so adorable! 

You are right that Lisa would want you to love another fluff. She knows that you will always love her and hold her close in your heart. 

It sounds like Ozzie is very happy with his new brother! 

Congratulations and enjoy the precious new member of your family! You are all blessed to have one another.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> I just saw this you tube video about de barking the other day. It broke my heart.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI-2M_vxerQ
> ...


Yes, this broke my heart, too. I was wondering if we could start a new thread on SM to discuss this more. Or, maybe FB. I just don't understand why someone would do this.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

What a cutie he is! Congrats!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Just finding out that you have adopted a second fluff, how wonderful, Ozzie must be in cloud :cloud9: to have someone to play with.



L.........Lisa "left Eye" must be so happy too:happy:

U.........Undeniably, she must have sent him to you:hump:

C.........'Cause he likes to do many things that she used to do:smrofl:

K.........Kissi kissi kissi, is one of them:smootch:

Y.........Yes, Lucky he is and so are you.:yes:


Congratulations, and I am so delighted to hear the news:woohoo2:







.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Congratulations! Lucky is so beautiful.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I forgot to mention that my Little Girl was debarked too before I received her
but I am so in tune with her, I can hear her from afar whenever she calls :yucky:






.


----------

